# Armistice Signal



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

This signal was transmitted by Stanley G Roffey from Grimsby Radio Station at 1108 on 11.11.1918 to the Humber Fishing Protection Section vessels. 

Grimsby Radio was built by the Admiralty during WW1 and was housed in three railway carriages end-to-end on the West Pier at Grimsby Docks. It was handed over to the GPO in 1920 and continued in operation untill 1927 when it moved to Trusthorpe near Mablethorpe in Lincolnshire and became known as Humber Radio / GKZ.

Oddly enough, the signal was transmitted in four letter code groups, some of which were 'redundent' groups that had no meaning except to confuse code breakers. 

David
=


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi David, Most interesting. My grandad was at Scapa Flow when the German fleet was scuttled. He was then sent to Russia I think to rescue the Czar but
I cannot find out any more info on that one.
I think GKA just dealt with MN traffic in WW2 though I understand they may have worked some of the SOE agents . Not many guys left that can remember it though. Ernie Meaden is still alive at 94.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks for that David. My father was aboard the fleet oiler Brambleleaf, on passage to Scapa Flow from E. coast USA when the "Cease Hostilities" signal was received. He always boasted that within two hours they had left the former convoy hull down astern.


----------

